# New to Endurance



## KaraPankratz (Feb 5, 2014)

I have had my Straight Egyptian Arabian gelding for 12 years now. He is turning 14 this March. We had a successful show career in halter classes with him clean sweeping almost every show we go to, but have a very volatile riding class career. 
I noticed during one of my old barns after seasons trail rides that my horse finally loved what he was doing. This last fall after conditioning all summer, I took him to a state park where I am aware a endurance competition occurs. He did phenomenal. In 8hours we covered approximately 40miles and regained resting heart rate within three minutes(lots of pauses waiting for the rest of the group). We also galloped the majority of the course (my horse chose to set his own pace even with my desperate attempts to slow him due to my lack of being in shape)
I really believe this is my horses calling however, he does not fit the build of a typical endurance horse. He is a leggy 16h gelding with minor arthritis in his stifle joints. He also has a lot of hoof issues coming from his club hoof. 
My question is, even with these issues, is it possible to do well in competitions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would be very surprised if a horse's heart rate did not recover in three minutes if you took eight hours to travel 40 miles - that time means you were covering 5mph which is a slow trot/ fast jog, for a horse. If you galloped most of the way you did a _lot_ of waiting around for your group to catch you up, something like six hours of waiting. A hand gallop or even a canter the miles would have only taken you 2 - 3 hours max.

If you intend to take up endurance then there is a lot more to it than just letting your horse gallop. 
Two of the main things are that they have to learn to travel on a loose rein and trot and canter easily and calmly.
They also have to learn to drink as they go, from puddles and streams as you come across them.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

KaraPankratz said:


> In 8hours we covered approximately 40miles and regained resting heart rate within three minutes(lots of pauses waiting for the rest of the group). We also galloped the majority of the course (*my horse chose to set his own pace even with my desperate attempts to slow* him due to my lack of being in shape)
> 
> I really believe this is my horses calling however, he does not fit the build of a typical endurance horse. He is a leggy 16h gelding with minor arthritis in his stifle joints. He also has a lot of hoof issues coming from his club hoof.
> My question is, even with these issues, is it possible to do well in competitions?



That is a big red flag for me. A horse that wants to gallop everywhere like a lunatic is NOT a good endurance prospect simply because they want to go everywhere at a high rate of speed.

As Foxhunter pointed out, you must have been going like a yoyo- either galloping or standing around waiting for the group to catch up. That is one thing when you are riding with friends who apparently go slower than you do, but what is going to happen to your horse when there are other horses all around, including ahead of him all the time? Control is a MUST, both for the horse's safety and your own!

His leg issues may or may not cause a problem down the line.. but the lack of control is going to get you long before they do I suspect. While a lot of distance riding is physical, a lot is also mental.

Distance riding is a ton of fun.. but fighting with an out of control horse for hours/miles is not much fun for anybody IMO.


----------



## KaraPankratz (Feb 5, 2014)

You know from the groups I am involved with I expected a lot more constructive criticism. Apparently I was wrong about endurance riders, you are about as rude as the Class A Circuit Riders on their push button $200,000 Imported horses. 
I never expected a warm welcome but I am surprised by the harshness and inability to accept newcomers. Especially since I have had so many great mentors from UMECRA encouraging and recruiting new riders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Burgundyblankets (Feb 1, 2014)

They both gave you constructive criticism. What they both said is sound advice. 

They are giving you advice to keep you safe and if you don't want to hear that then every group you try to join is going to be big meany poop heads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

"You know from the groups I am involved with I expected a lot more constructive criticism."

That is what was given to you.


----------

